# Hi From England



## brisaya (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone

My name is Kirsty and I live in England with my husband John and out 2 Kitties Molly & Flynn

Molly is just over 2 and Flynn is 8 months

This is Molly










This is Flynn










This is them together










xxxx


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Thanks for posting pics of some very nice looking kitties.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Your kids are adorable.


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf. Your kitties are gorgeous, look forward to hearing all about them, especially how they 1st met.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What beauties they are! Welcome to all of you.  (I want Molly!!! and Flynn is adorable! )


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It is alot of fun around here, as well as alot of support and info.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties you got there.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the beautiful kittys


----------

